# Moab, Utah trip



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

In the spirit of Claw's recent post, some shots from my early November trip to Moab, UT.

First night at Red Cliffs Lodge:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2cAfQSh


__
https://flic.kr/p/2cAfQSh
 by Charles, on Flickr

View from the lodge the next morning:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2bhGe9k


__
https://flic.kr/p/2bhGe9k
 by Charles, on Flickr

Milky Way from Arches National Park:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2cBP9YC


__
https://flic.kr/p/2cBP9YC
 by Charles, on Flickr

LaSalle Mountains seen from Arches:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2cJBdKg


__
https://flic.kr/p/2cJBdKg
 by Charles, on Flickr

Last session of night sky photography:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2bCYgMy


__
https://flic.kr/p/2bCYgMy
 by Charles, on Flickr


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

PS: This was a RoadScholar.org trip with an emphasis on photography, with this session specializing in night sky images. It was awesome just seeing the Milky Way with my naked eyes -- capturing some images was icing on the cake.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Love the Milky Way and the Arch!


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Great photos! They brought back memories of our trip there in 2014. Can't wait to go back.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

SteveHarrison said:


> Great photos! They brought back memories of our trip there in 2014. Can't wait to go back.


Part of me wants to go back ASAP, and the other part of me is saying there are so many other places I need to see.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Love the Milky Way and the Arch!


Thanks! The one difference between the human eyeball and the camera is that the low-light rods in our eyes are only black and white. It was fascinating to see some of the color that emerged with the photos. One of the guys in the group had a tripod mount that compensated for the Earth's rotation, and took a 4-minute exposure which resulted in amazing colors. (20 seconds was the longest I could shoot before the stars would start turning into lines instead of points.)


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

NogDog said:


> Part of me wants to go back ASAP, and the other part of me is saying there are so many other places I need to see.


I know what you mean. My wife and I are addicted to US road trips (the Moab and Colorado visit was our third) and in September we did a fabulous 3500 mile drive through Idaho, Montana, Wyoming and South Dakota, which we could also easily do again.


----------

